# Took 2 Questionnaires, Working on a 3rd, Type me?



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

I've just been struggling with finding one I really feel is correct so I'm hoping to get some help. The first on I did a few minutes ago, the second I did on January 1st.

Thank you!

I've gotten ISFJ, ISFP, INFP, INFJ, and ISTP if that means anything to anyone, and I feel like I relate to all of them haha.


_1. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind. _
_Meh my snowboard got stolen on the 31[SUP]st[/SUP] and I had a pretty pathetic new years. I’m over it and got to go fly a plane today in the mountains, it was beautiful and awesome. I had to buy a new snowboard so monies a little tight but it will all work out.

2. Study these two images __here__ and __here__. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?_

_I like the one of the ocean, its beautiful and awe inspiring, the sort of thing I could look at all day and not get bored of. The other ones boring. It’s breakfast. Cool._

_3. Please describe yourself as a person if you were to introduce yourself to someone else like in a cover letter. What kind of person are you and why?_
_Idk. I’m a nice kid, smiles and laughs a lot, a little goof when I’m excited about something and a bit of a downer I’m I not feeling it. Took hard classes and got A's and B's, but had to study hard and come in at lunch and after school to ask questions and get help, likes to snowboard and be alone in the mountains but likes chilling with friends and going to parties every once and a while if its with cool people I know and not any douche kids. Don’t drink to get obliterated just like having a few beer to loosen up. Spend a fair amount of time by myself and I’m okay with it, better then being with people I don’t like being around. _

_4. What kind of person would you LIKE to be? Why? What kind of person would you NOT want to be? Why?
I just want everyone around me to be happy, and from that feel happy myself. If your not having a good time I cant have a good time._
_As long as I don’t become a douchebag prick that people don’t like having around then I’m cool._

_5. Do you think there are any differences to how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that are you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?_

_Not really sure. People probably think I’m a goofy kid. Or a creepier. But I don’t really think so. I think I’m well liked by the people that know me. Maybe a creeper to people that don’t so well because I don’t talk a whole lot and feel different around people I don’t know that well. Kind of awkward._

_6. What in life do you find to be of importance? Why? If you are unsure you can always take the __Value Test__and post the results here. Do note that it helps if you narrow it down to 20 or ideally 10 values as suggested at stage 2._
_Be happy with life, don’t sweat the little things, make other people happy and feel good about them selves _

_7. How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?
When I went off to college That was a weird experience. Being thrown into a place that I knew nobody at all coming from a small town where you know almost everyone and having a close knit group of friends. I wasn’t ready and couldn’t really handle it, and ended up coming home to do a community college instead._

_8. Please describe yourself when you are in a stressful situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome._
_I can get anxiety at times, and used to have a real problem with worrying about stuff a lot. Recently haven’t really had to deal with anything real stressful though. Now I feel like when something comes up, like when my snowboard got stolen, for the next two days or so I was really bummed out and at first I got in my car with some loud music and yelled for a little while and got kind of angry and did cry a little because of just life in general not really knowing my next step and the fact I'm 19 living at home with only a few friends most of which are off enjoying themselves at college, and I've got no girlfriend or anything in that department. I spend most of my time working, snowboarding by myself or meet someone up there, or driving around running errands trying to stay busy or at home watching a movie alone or with my family. Sort of felt like the Forever Alone guy meme. I can sometime cry or get sort of emotional over small things, especially for a guy. Which sort of sucks. But I’m cool now._

_9. Please describe yourself when you are in an enjoyable situation. How do you act and why? Real life experiences are welcome._

_Ear to ear smile, not uncommon to hear myself say “holy shit that was awesome” and in my head say”YYYYEEEEEESSSSS” and do a little dance if no ones looking. Feel like I’m on top of the world. I hate to bring up snowboarding again but a few weeks ago we had a foot of new snow and I got up there early and had a powder day, whitch if you don’t know what I’m talking about watch this_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6Nx30U8Y0go#!
_Its like surfing heaven floating down a mountain and if you fall its really hard to get hurt. But yeah all day was ear to year smiles and when we all would meet down at the lift just stoked to go do it all again.
10. Describe your relationship to socialization. How do you perceive one-on-one interaction? How do you perceive group interaction?_
_One on one interactions are alright. If the other person isn’t very talkative I can’t like make them talk or anything. But at parties I feel like I don’t have much to say, I’ve go a lot more to say if there is actually something going on to talk about or something that happened. I feel like I need something going on or something to talk about and don’t get very far with just a “Hey.” But can talk for an hour in a conversation with a “ Oh did you see that……”_
_Group interaction, I don’t really talk at all unless someone talks to me or asks me a question other then the occasional witty or stupid comment about something. But don’t expect me to lead the conversation, I’m alright with sitting back and listening._

_11. Describe your relationship to society. What are the elements of it you hold important or unimportant (e.g. social norms, values, customs, traditions)? How do you see people as a whole?_

_People are cool. There all different. Some people are awesome, some people suck. I just try not to be around the ones that are dicks as much and only be around people I like. _
_I don’t know what I hold important. For social norms if you wear something that’s obviously dumb or a cliché I’ll notice but not call you out or anything. People that try to hard are funny too. I like people that dress simply, not a fan of girls that get all dolled up everyday with tons of makeup and spend too much time getting dressed every morning. Down to earth is much preferred._

_12. Describe your relationship to authority. How do you perceive authority? What does it mean to you, and how do you deal with it?_

_I respect it, but if I can see a way around it I’ll take it. I respect authority figures but if there’s a clean line of sight you bet I’m going to speed a little or do other things._

_13. Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life? _

_I like things to be orderly, But I’m not the best at doing it. I’ll clean my room about once a month and it will look like a Japanese ladies house, nothing out of place and spotless and I feel really good about it and I try to keep it that way for a week, then the pants and socks start going on the ground again and the bed stops getting made I start piling up change and random crap on the dresser again._
_I like stuff best when its organized, but am by no means OCD and stuff gets a little chaotic. _
_And like if I’m going to the movies and it sells out no biggie, just go it the next showing or a different movie or something, I’m adaptable if a plan needs to change a little. If you don’t tell me when your plan changes and I’m planning on you being somewhere then I’d be a little upset. But it would have been fine if you had just called and I could figure out what’s going on instead._

_14. What is it that you fear in life? Why? How does this fear manifest to you both in how you think and how you act?
I’m not sure but off the top of my head I guess my fear in life Is if no one liked me. I don’t need everyone to like me, especially if I don’t like them but I like to be well liked I guess, and if I didn’t have anyone that would make life pretty rough.
15. What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?_

_Make the people around me happy if I can, be happy myself, and if its possible hopefully leave earth a little better then I found it. Still not sure how to do that yet but that seems like the right thing to do, like camping. I’m here, enjoying this place, might as well take care of it and the people in it._

_16. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?_


_See question 9 below_

_17. Why do you want to know your type? What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why? If you know your __enneagram__, please post this here. If you have done any online function tests such as the __Keys2Cognition__, it helps if you post these results here as well._


_I originally wanted to know my type to give me some Ideas for careers, since I’m stuck on what to major in and am still undecided. Once I started getting into it a little deeper I also wanted to know so I know myself better and can work on areas I’m weak and be the best me I can be. Hah._
_I fell victim to the online tests and have taken 8 or so of them._

the first time I took it a year ago I got ISFJ, then looked into it and self reported ISFP, Then I tested INFP a few days later and gave up.

Then in november I remembered this stuff and got INFJ. I took the test 3 more times and got INFJ. Then a few days ago I took the test again and got ISFP twice. Then I took the MyPersonality.Info test and got ISTP most recently.

So I'm all over the board, But every time I read a description for any of them I feel like "oh holy shit thats definitely me" at least for the introverted ones.


_18. Finally, is there something else you find to be of importance you want to add about yourself you think might be of relevance when helping to type you?_

Hmmmm. Not really if I think of something latter I’ll be sure to add to this thread

0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.
Yesterday I got my snowboard stolen. It was in my locker, but in my absent mindedness I forgot to click it closed and now some douchebag is enjoying my $750 snowboard setup.
That kind of shaped the rest of my day, most people were probably out partying for New Years but I stayed in and listened to a podcast and went to bed just like any other night. Normally I feel pretty cheery and happy when I see people but I’m feeling a little down at the moment, life’s taken some weird turns and I’m realizing I need to figure out what the hell I’m doing next year instead of the mindset I have had of “I’m just going to go snowboarding all winter and enjoy myself, what ever happens. I have had my bouts with depression but usually in the summer when I can’t enjoy my favorite activities and place to be, on the mountain. Compared to a lot of the people that snowboard a lot I’m not very good but I love it. I’m 19, male, Living at home working, trying to figure out what I want to do with my life before I go off to college and waste money on major or area of study I might not use.

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

While the page was loading I put my mouse in a random spot and picked the picture it was closest to
...A New Year begins | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Its a cool photo. Something about it feels fake though, almost sort of 2D and like it’s a drawing. Like the blue seems too blue, and the green too green. Not by any means a bad photo, but mountain likes like that are some of the coolest places and theres better pictures out there of that sort of scene.

2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?

Is it my car? I’d probably be pissed that I’m going to miss the show and I’m kind of letting down all these people that now have to wait for me to get a tow truck or get it fixed, I’d probably offer to call a mutual friend of all ours that hopefully wouldn’t mind picking them up so they don’t miss the show while I deal with the car.
If its someone elses car and I was just riding along I’d probably be a little up set at first, but more like a “ahhhh really, this sucks” (then a yelling and screaming at them for buying a crappy car). then help them deal with it if they need something and hopefully we make it to the show before it ends. But accidents happen, not a big deal. (If it was something I was really looking forward to inside I might be a little bummed and they could probably pick up on that maybe but I’d insist its okay) 

3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?

I’d probably go a long it they really want to. Maybe offer to DD if the drivers the partying type and wants to drink but if not I’d probably have a few beers find some people I know and try and have good time.

4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?
Probably something along the lines of “yeah? Cool” and not really give much thought to it. Maybe note that they believe that. Everyone’s entitled to there own opinions and I’m not really strongly opinionated on most things. Do what ever makes you want as long as it doesn’t affect me.

5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?


Probably tell them the way I see it and try to get them to understand where I’m comeing from and find out why they see it that way. or get out of there if its something way morally out of bounds for me if I can do so with out attracting a lot of attention. But like if my good friends want to all go smoke heroine I’d tell them that’s stupid but if they are set on it and all cool with me sitting the corner not participating I guess I’d watch but try and go home or something first opportunity I have.

6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?

Be nice to everybody because everyone comes from different backgrounds and no one likes a prick. But if they don’t reciprocate that you don’t have to put up with them.

Do what ever makes you happy, as long as your not affecting me/the people around you.

I guess just what I’ve experienced with life? I like nice genuine people a lot more then douchebags, so obviously I try my best to be that myself. I think sometimes I can be hard to get to know and people that still treat you well and try and talk to you are a lot cooler then the people that go “oh that kids weird and keeps to himself a lot.” Which I’ve kind of worked on but was devastating when I first went off to college for a semester.

7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?

a) A)Nothing. People are all pretty similar and think they’ve got problems no one else has, and that’s not really true at all.
b) B) I some times wish I was a little more out going and nicer, had better people skills, I think I used to be pretty distant and people I think thought I didn’t like them when I really do. Like just last week I said something nice to my cousin and she got all excited because she thought I didn’t like here. I thought that was weird because I love her haha.
But I think I’m working on it and almost becoming that goofy local that most ski resorts have.

8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?

I’m trying to even think of a time I remember that happening. 
I guess yeah sometimes I get bad vibes from something, and if its just me I wont do that thing or if I’ve already started just do it quick and get out of there. I’ve been with friends and gotten those feelings before and not wanted to do something but because they all go along with it still did it. Don’t like doing that at all. I think my gut serves me when and it would probably serve me well to get more in tune with it.

A time I remember this happening was I was biking down a really long trail I’ve never been on by myself. The woods were thick and dark and I got to this one turn and I just got all spooked that there was a mountain lion or something and I should turn around. Who know if there was but I’d been biking for an hour or so and it was time to turn around anyways.

But an other time that happened I’d found a big PVC pipe in a field behind a church that would be perfect for learning tricks on on a snowboard. But I got a feeling like the houses around me someone was watching and might call someone or recognize my truck or something. But then I just loaded up the truck faster and got out of there.

9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?

A)Listening to good music can get me excited to go do things, or driving fast or accomplishing something I’ve been trying to do. I think most people do but meeting a cool girl makes me feel like I’m on top of the world. I don’t really smoke anymore but sometimes when I smoke weed it can make me want to get up and go do something awesome. But other times it makes me sit on the couch and feel too lazy to get up and go to the fridge.
Those 5 hour energy things do a pretty good job too haha I drink coffee daily but it mostly just makes my head race (which doesn’t usually translate into talking more) if I have a few cups

I’m not sure. Dopamine?
B)Having a long conversation or something with someone can drain me. Like at first I can be all into it but eventually I’ll just start saying, Yeah and agreeing and nodding my head. It also matters if its something I’m actually really interested in or not.

10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?

Honestly, I’m not sure. I’ll think about this it and edit this later
Edit: I'm not really sure but I will cover up that I listen to a lot of podcasts and spend a lot of time lurking forums online and don't like to let people I know no I have an online presence if that makes sense. But if I learn something from this forum and tell someone about personality types I'm more likely to say "ahh I learned about it online somewhere" then "well I have an account on personalitycafe and my user name is sorkboard and feel free to pm me and...."


Thank you to everyone who provided input and feedback. More suggestions are welcome; I can always make a new revision.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, ISFP seems right. Maybe even ESFP. There's a lot of Se going on.


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

I never had looked into ESFP before but so much of that sounded like me. Not the best example but I'm constantly trying to get a laugh out of people, like every few sentences at work, or at home if its just really quite and my sister has friends over, I'll just start singing really poorly to some song hoping someone hears and is like wtf? or get a rubber band and stalk my sister, shoot her and run away acting like a little kid. Which is funny cause I'm older but she's too serious a lot of the time. 

I can trip and stumble on my speech a lot if I'm with people that aren't like my best friends or family. I'm really spontaneous with some situations, but am also the worst procrastinator, and when I buy something online, like snowboard equipment or a skateboard or back in the day paintball stuff I can read into it way too much, weighting minute detail. But in a store I make decisions like "yup this looks like it will work" and buy it quickly.
But also I have hardly ever had anyone tell me I talk too much, actually at work people say it sarcastically because I won't make a sound for a long time and can feel sort of zombie like, I guess I'm thinking about stuff or imagining something but I don't even think I could tell you about.

Maybe an undeveloped ESFP? I don't know you tell me, I'm new to all this.


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

Then again ISFP seems more likely, and am just a wanna be ESFP, but I don't do artsy things

edit: read a few pages in the "You know your ISFP when.." thread and feel like I don't relate to much of it.
Edit again: well some of it does though

so frustrated


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

I guess one questionaire is the way to go. Sorry for the wall of text, but anyone out there want to help?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

SorkBoard said:


> Then again ISFP seems more likely, and am just a wanna be ESFP, but I don't do artsy things
> 
> edit: read a few pages in the "You know your ISFP when.." thread and feel like I don't relate to much of it.
> Edit again: well some of it does though
> ...


The "You know you're XXXX when..." isn't the best place. I wrote in the ISTP one when I thought I was one and a lot agreed with what I said, lol.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

Textbook ISFP. But your Se seems to be nearly as well developed as your Fi, so, if you really don't agree with being typed ISFP, you're probably an ESFP.


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

What about like INFP or ISTP or anything along those lines? 

I guess I make a lot of decisions based on feelings though and can do things a little haphazardly


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

I think a case could be made that Im an INFP


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> The "You know you're XXXX when..." isn't the best place. I wrote in the ISTP one when I thought I was one and a lot agreed with what I said, lol.


You thought you were an ISTP?? Haha.

One problem with the "you know you're a..." threads is that they're all based on subjective experience, and since no two people of a type are exactly alike, you won't necessarily relate with something that someone else says.

Those threads also rely heavily on stereotypes.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

SorkBoard said:


> I think a case could be made that Im an INFP


Why do you think you might be an INFP?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Ellis Bell said:


> You thought you were an ISTP?? Haha.
> 
> One problem with the "you know you're a..." threads is that they're all based on subjective experience, and since no two people of a type are exactly alike, you won't necessarily relate with something that someone else says.
> 
> Those threads also rely heavily on stereotypes.


Yep, ISTP was the first type I got on a test. 
We've all been newbies at some point xD I thought that I had a good eye-hand coordination or something because it said so on the ISTP profile xD


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Yep, ISTP was the first type I got on a test.
> We've all been newbies at some point xD I thought that I had a good eye-hand coordination or something because it said so on the ISTP profile xD


Must have been "Portrait of an ISTP" xD


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know, do ISFPs just want to sit around all day doing nothing, then sometimes feel like going and doing something real exciting, then hole up at home again? Thats basically the pattern of my life


That was suposed to be for Ellis up there^^^

Edit: And I agree with a lot of IFP stuff, but as a kid I was always curious about how stuff worked, but seldom really saw how. Like out vacuums broke and I wanted to see how they work, but never got around to taking it apart. And I liked taking apart like my paintball gun and making modifications and seeing how it worked but was always worried that it would hard to get it back together but enjoyed doing it, and can't really ever painting and drawing besides doodles on the sides of nots or something. 
Like the art teacher would always tell me I was really good at whatever, but I would always figure they say that to everyone and never really did any type of art out of class.

If I really am ISFP, what do I do? I went all the way though high school thinking I'd become an engineer or a doctor, and now neither of those really seem like what I want to be doing for the rest of my life, the engineer more so then the doctor


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

Also just took an Enneagram test, scored as a type 6


----------



## Mostly Harmless (Oct 16, 2011)

Obvious SFP is obvious. ISFP seems more likely than ESFP. You seem kinda bummed out about life right now so it's not hugely unusual that you're a hermit most of the time with sporadic bursts of activity.

As for careers, my best friend from high school, who's an ISFP, just finished med school and is now doing a residency. I have another ISFP acquaintance who got a degree in engineering and worked as an engineer for a few years. She decided to change careers, but I think she was pretty successful at what she did before. At any rate, they're both professionally successful individuals with fulfilling lives. 

So hone and follow your intrinsic talents but don't let type dictate what you do with your life.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Just to echo that, your type doesn't't determine what you'll do with your life, so just because xSFPs might not be described as having an interest in engineering or medicine doesn't't mean you should limit your options. You do sound like you're kind of bummed out right now, which might explain your pattern of behavior of bursts of energy and then lethargy.


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh I was trying to say that I was thinking about it and didnt really think engineering or medicine we're something I'd really like to do for the rest of my life. I guess now the challenge is going to be finding something I actually want to do..


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Some sort of SP. Probably SFP. Maybe ISFP. I wouldn't rule extravert out completely, you don't sound like one at times, but keep in mind it can manifest differently for each type, so for an ESxP it can simply show as being drawn/enlivened by extensive experience and repelled\troubled by personal intuitions.


----------



## SorkBoard (Dec 31, 2012)

Also I think your right with not being happy with life right now. I'm feeling pretty lost in regards to the future, and I've pretty much pushed away most of my friends. Some of those were unhealthy friendships and I'm glad some of those kids are out of my life, but I'm can't figure out how to still hang out with the people I do still want to see since all of then make up one big crew of people.
Also the lack of any sort of relationship with a girl is driving me crazy. I still think about this one girl all the time that I used to hang out with a lot a few years ago, but I haven't seen her in probably a year or something and it would be really weird to call her out of the blue the way we left it. I keep hoping I just run into her at the store or something and we pick where we left but that probably won't happen.





Kinda went off there but yeah, I guess I'm not liking the direction things are taking with life and am kind of lonely, and just from my interactions at work and stuff I feel like I've lost my social skills.


----------

